# Ques about a Stoeger M2000 barrel



## BAR308 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a Stoeger M2000 12ga and want to shoot slugs for deer. I want to be able to use a scope. 

1) should i use the existing barrel and just drill n tap for a scope?

OR

2) should i just buy a new slug barrel with a cantilever for a scope?

whats the difference between the barrels and how they will shoot the slugs? 

i have never used slugs before and dont know what to do...

thx


marlin


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 13, 2012)

In general a cantilever mount is more accurate in that the scope moves with the barrel. Shotgun barrels are not as rigidly mounted as rifle barrels and some movement under recoil is inevitable. The cantilever also allows you to quickly change barrels then remount your slug barrel with no loss of zero. An aftermarket cantilever barrel would most likely be fully rifled, also. This would allow you to use the newer premium sabot slugs for increased range and accuracy.
 My setup is a rem 870 and I'm well pleased with it. If a cantilever barrel is available for your stoeger, then that's what I would recommend.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 14, 2012)

The least expensive way would be to buy a saddle mount and scope your existing shotgun. Then buy several different brands of 2 3/4 rifled slugs and which one shoots the best for you. If the accuracy is good enough for you then you are set.

A cantilever barrel will be expensive, if you can find one, but it will allow you to shoot sabots at longer distances and more accurate.

You just have to juggle cost with results and see what you can live with.


----------



## BAR308 (Sep 14, 2012)

whats a saddle mount? 

yes, i can get an aftermarket rifled slug barrel with cantiliver for about $239 its a little pricey for just a barrel. only paid 350 for the entire gun.


----------



## BAR308 (Sep 15, 2012)

FOUND IT!!!  this looks like a winner!

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/17...-saddle-mount-with-1-rings-stoeger-2000-matte


----------



## frankwright (Sep 15, 2012)

Marlin7MM said:


> FOUND IT!!!  this looks like a winner!
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/17...-saddle-mount-with-1-rings-stoeger-2000-matte



I put a saddle mount on a regular Remington 870, I added an inexpensive Bushnell scope and a rifled choke tube. It took a little experimenting but I discovered my particular gun liked the Federal Classic slugs best. From a reasonable rest, blocks of wood and a rolled up towel, I could get 3" groups at 70 yards.
I killed several deer with it before switching to a 20ga Ultra Slug Hunter Gun.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Oct 18, 2012)

if you use the std smooth barrel make sure that you use either open choke tube or skeet tube. definately dont use anything tighter. both for accuracy sake and safety!

smooth bore will be accurate to 100 yards though. rifled bore with good slugs can push to 250 in many cases.

i use smooth with rem. sluggers. works like a charm at 100yds: M2000 also.


----------

